# Disconnect Tivo from DirecTV



## car1015 (Dec 4, 2006)

I just switched from DirecTV to Dish Network and since I own my DirecTV Tivo - RCA Model DVR40 (mfd. 1/26/04) it is of no use to me. Since my father is confined to bed, I thought I would give it to him. He has Comcast cable. What do I need to do to make the Tivo Comcast cable "ready"?

Thanks,


----------



## Krosis (May 10, 2004)

DirecTivos only work with Direct TV. Can't use them with cable because they don't have a MPEG encoder. The SAT signal is already encoded.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Buy a stand alone Tivo.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

Your father could watch the existing programs you recorded on the drive before you disconnected it from the satellite. 

Beyond that, the unit is a big paperweight.


----------

